
Employees inside WeWork talk about the non-stop party to attain a $100B dream - lnguyen
https://www.businessinsider.com/employees-inside-adam-neumanns-wework-reveal-a-wild-culture-2019-9
======
masonic
(Paywall)

~~~
greenyoda
The paywall on this site is easy to get around: use a browser add-on like
uMatrix to disable 3rd-party domains. (On other paywalled sites, you can read
the articles if you disable JavaScript and/or cookies.)

